# My first card cut!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So I'm stuck shooting in the garage today at 21'. To keep it interesting I've been shooting at smaller targets. I thought just for grins I'd give the ol' card cut a try. This is the first take and the first time I've seriously attempted this.




Honestly at that distance after shooting at a quarter all morning the card looked as wide as the spine of a magazine.
My new anchor seems to be working


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations, MJ!!! I know that must feel really good. What size ammo were you using? ... if you tell me it was a .177 BB, I may well just hang up all my slingshots and skulk away!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nope, 7/16" steel. That's why I was afraid it wasn't moving fast enough to cut the card.
Took me four more to get a clean cut, each one took about four attempts.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright MJ!
Now you'll want to get a case of used casino cards off ebay like I did ($45 for 144 decks)... once you've cut about 20 decks of those, you'll be ready for anything!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

You be a busy man today.
Congrats and a big







!


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice shootin'.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's quite exciting when you manage to do something you have doubts about, then when you do manage it once it seems much easier to do,a huge weight lifted of your shoulders nice shooting M.J.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> It's quite exciting when you manage to do something you have doubts about, then when you do manage it once it seems much easier to do,a huge weight lifted of your shoulders nice shooting M.J.


Thanks Hawk!
You're right, after the first time when you figure out that it's possible it almost seems like no big deal after that.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

M_J said:


> Nope, 7/16" steel. That's why I was afraid it wasn't moving fast enough to cut the card.
> Took me four more to get a clean cut, each one took about four attempts.


my hero, my goal


----------

